# MOX 8 as a Midi Controller



## qkrzazzang (Nov 1, 2014)

Does anyone use MOX8 from Yamaha as a midi controller? I'm having trouble regarding how to actually use it directly with kontakt, not DAW such as Cubase. I have all the drivers downloaded that are needed, and it is currently connected to my computer. Because this is primarily a synthesizer, I hear the sound of the synthesizer itself rather than the sound of the sample libraries that I want to hear...


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know about this synth specifically, but all synths that generate sound have some sort of way to turn off the synth part. On Korg it was called "global mode" and you turned global mode off so that the keyboard part wouldn't activate the onboard synth.

Then you have to set the controller to output on a specific channel. It would be considered a global channel and it's usually channel 1 on synth. Then set Kontakt to receive on that channel and you should be set to go.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 2, 2014)

On yamaha it's called Local Control. I found this article.

http://faq.yamaha.com/us/en/article/musical-instruments/keyboards/synthesizers/mox_series/mox8/10247/8065/ (http://faq.yamaha.com/us/en/article/mus ... 0247/8065/)


----------



## qkrzazzang (Nov 2, 2014)

josejherring @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> On yamaha it's called Local Control. I found this article.
> 
> http://faq.yamaha.com/us/en/article/musical-instruments/keyboards/synthesizers/mox_series/mox8/10247/8065/ (http://faq.yamaha.com/us/en/article/mus ... 0247/8065/)



Thanks! Will look into this now.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## qkrzazzang (Nov 2, 2014)

josejherring @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> On yamaha it's called Local Control. I found this article.
> 
> http://faq.yamaha.com/us/en/article/musical-instruments/keyboards/synthesizers/mox_series/mox8/10247/8065/ (http://faq.yamaha.com/us/en/article/mus ... 0247/8065/)



Yep, fixed it!
Thanks again josejherring


----------

